# January fun PHOTO CHALLENGE 2012!!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hava Happy New year!
For this challenge, how about our Havs with their new Christmas gifts?Either their favourite present,or perhaps the actual opening of the gift,maybe playing with their new toy or just all their presents around them?Sleeping on a new bed,or modelling a new outfit.Catching a new frisbee,or ball.What ever shots you have of them enjoying their gifts!Chewing on a bone or treat.Here are some old ones I have.Sorry I couldn't find the ones I wanted to post, shall have to have another look.But you get the general idea!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie not too impressed with this particular present!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki got new bed (I made it) and little plush dog he likes a lot. From pictures you can see what he thinks of his new soft bed. Just dreaming and barking like mad while asleep!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is a magnificent bed!Roki's fur is stunning,it looks so shiny and soft.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great idea for a challenge. I'll try to gather my angels for their mundane gift showing. When they see the sweaters come out it will be a bit like herding cats, but I'll try.

Love the photos of Roki. You did a wonderful job on that bed. It does look very comfy. Gigi, your photos are always wonderful. Love the catchup bottle. Too cute!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've been on this forum since 2007 and this is my first photo in response to the monthly challenges. I actually have a photo that fits the challenge description!

Here is Pepper enjoying his Christmas gift...it's the bed on my desk


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw! He looks comfy.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Here are Tessa and Cooper dressed in their Christmas sweaters I made for them. I think they look cute, but I don't think either of them were too impressed. The next picture is Tessa begging Cooper to give her his Christmas bully stick. She got her own, but of course, wants Cooper's too.

Love the picture of Pepper sleeping on his new bed on the desk. Too cute.


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Bear's first Christmas  

She had a great day and loved all her presents (plus everyone else's!)


_


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah dear little Bear!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What cute cuties Tessa's mom and Clair and Bear. all the pups are soooo cute. Love these pics. Here's Yogi in the thick of things hoarding everything and Misty Hiding her things.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Whisky probably got to much for Christmas, but her favourite items where her bone, red jumper and bone shaped beds. Her least favourite item was the reindeer antlers


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG that curly bone is as long as she is! That's too cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie did very well at opening packages. 
Augie opening package.
Finn and his bone.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Susan0406 said:


> Whisky probably got to much for Christmas, but her favourite items where her bone, red jumper and bone shaped beds. Her least favourite item was the reindeer antlers


Susan, that third picture of Whisky with the antlers is priceless! This one would be classic for the thread about "what are they saying/thinking."

Love it!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie did very well at opening packages.
> Augie opening package.
> Finn and his bone.


Wow Finn is looking gorgeous !!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't get many good pictures of Tillie on Christmas, but MAN she really, really got into opening presents this year!! It amazes me how she would not touch them until we gave them to her! wellllllll, I'm sure she WOULD open the bully stick given the chance, BUT I'm not stupid enough to even have that one in the house until it is time to OPEN it! LOL
So here are a few blurry pics of Tillie enjoying her Christmas haul!!
her favorite was the Bully stick, but she had a BLAST 'stealing' the kids wrapping paper and shredding to her hearts content!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache got a bed and a toy. She loved the toy. The bed... not so much.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Wow Finn is looking gorgeous !!


Thank you. I wish I could get some better pictures of him. He very seldom stops moving. He is starting to mat, armpits, behind ears, chin, etc. And he hates to be combed with a passion. He just had a bath and feels like a silk cloud.



TilliesMom said:


> I didn't get many good pictures of Tillie on Christmas, but MAN she really, really got into opening presents this year!! It amazes me how she would not touch them until we gave them to her! wellllllll, I'm sure she WOULD open the bully stick given the chance, BUT I'm not stupid enough to even have that one in the house until it is time to OPEN it! LOL
> So here are a few blurry pics of Tillie enjoying her Christmas haul!!
> her favorite was the Bully stick, but she had a BLAST 'stealing' the kids wrapping paper and shredding to her hearts content!!


My guys left them alone until the packages were given to them as well. I was surprised. Thought maybe we would have to corral the tree inside of an ex-pen. Cute pictures of Tillie-girl.

As usual, so much fun to see everyone's pictures. Just never tire of looking at these little characters!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

whimsy played with her new toy for just about an hour and then went back to her old worn out favorites.Everyone looks so cute with their new gifts!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

All the pictures are SO cute. 

Tessa and Cooper may not have been impressed with their sweaters, but I am. They are very cute.

Dizzie, Nellie, Roki, and Pepper all seem to be enjoying their new presents!

Bear is just too cute!!

Yogi and Misty are too funny hoarding and hiding!!

Love Whiskey's sweater!!

Ache, Tiille, Whimsy, and Augie are so much smarter than Lizzie!! She showed no interest in opening presents. She is very adept at knowing what bags are from the pet store though and rummages through those for new toys.

And Finn is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

whimsy said:


> whimsy played with her new toy for just about an hour and then went back to her old worn out favorites.Everyone looks so cute with their new gifts!


Augie has that toy!! He loves it. We save it for Agility class and to get him revved up. Can't let Finn at it. He has chewed off the ears and tails of EVERY toy that has them. We have several of those Pet Stages monkeys around here - and none of them have ears or tails left! And I looked down and noticed he had chewed a hole in a Skineez toy and pulled the squeaker out and had chewed the squeaker tail portion off and ate it. Not to worry, it came right through the next day, and he was going to eat it and run it through for a second time. uke: He is such a stinker - I swear he could give Geri's Ruby a run.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Linda..Whimsy loves the petstages monkey and zebra and I have several of each around the house. That is all she ever plays with. I think this new one is a bit heavy for her to carry around,...at least that is what is looks like to me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, Whimsy is a dainty lady, right? It may be a bit heavy for her. I wish Finn wasn't so hard on the toys, because the Petstage monkeys are great - right size, right weight, and great squeakers in them. I think I learned about them from you.  Have not seen the Zebra in the stores. They usually have the monkey. Gave Augie and Finn each one for Christmas and Finn has already wrecked them. :frusty:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All the pups are just too cute, I am loving all of the pictures. 

Linda, Finn is so grown up looking!!!!!!! It seems like a few days ago you drove to get him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynne - Thank you! It is so hard to get him looking nice for long - rubs his topknots out, never quits moving, he usually looks pretty rumpled - and he HATES grooming with a passion. He is a handful! He is lightening considerably but still has a couple of small places where his hair is dark gray or black to the roots. The gold on his back is coming in cream at the roots now. But more than looks, that boy has personality! :biggrin1:

Robbie - I KNOW!! What happened to the time anyway??? I can't believe we are already into a new year. Finn will be 10 months on the 6th.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a video of Lily, Lexi, Logan and Laila opening their stockings on Christmas morning.

I am glad that someone was able to have fun until the "big" human kids got up


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Laurie! What a lucky bunch of fur faces! And what a wonderful Christmas morning!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet video...made me smile!! Bunch of cuties!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I'm not going to let my 2 watch this little video,their expectations for next Christmas will go sky high!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine are not going to be seeing this either! Two overwhelm me at times - I can't imagine having four fur kids running around. It is cute - in someone else's house - though! :biggrin1: Is that Laila - the little spitfire who has her nose in everything and taking it away from the other 'kids'? Such a good Mom you are, Laurie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL Yes, LInda that is Laila - she is till such a pip at 1 years old. I have never had a pup that has stayed in the puppy stage as long as she has! 

The good thing is that she makes us laugh every single day - and that is fantastic. 

Quite honestly - once you have three - four is not that much more work - LOL 
They all had a great were SO well behaved with all the company that we had - 4X in the last 2 weeks!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our little Nellie is also still such a puppy even though she is now 19 months old,she is so playful, and makes us laugh too.Where as dear Dizzie is very sensible,it is lovely to have two pups with such different characters.I love them both so much!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Boo remains a puppy at 13 months as well. She lives every moment with exuberance and joy! Yogi, on the other hand, is very aware, perseptive, and intense.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is one of Brody opening one of his presents. He really enjoyed opening presents..."Woo Hoo stuff covered in PAPER!!!"

He was much better around the tree than I figured he'd be. What a good boy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Yogi is also maturing...this is real important to me, we do obedience. If you are an on looker in one of our obedence classes, Yogi is impressive. The truth of the matter is he is extremely sensitive to his surroundings and dog reactive. Now that he is slightly over three he seems to be developing a impluse control button. I really feel this is not so much training (training is a big part) as age. As much as I miss the puppy the more controllable Yogi is a pleasent change.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love all the pups and their presents. I'm a bad Mommy because I didn't get my babies any new toys. We have so many, I just keep switching them around, but they still have their favorites.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't feel bad, Michele, we didn't give ours anything but a bully stick! And then, they had to wait until the day after Christmas when the grand-dog left! They've got lots of toys, too, so I decided to wait and give McGee a toy on the birthday Feb. 1st!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Oliver and Spot are 18 1/2 months old and very much puppies. We didn't give the dogs toys or other presents - after more than 35 years of dogs, we have plenty. For Christmas they shared the liver of the turkey I cooked. When one wins their 1st point and any majors we go to the vendors at the show and let them pick out a new one


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max by the tree and with some of his presents ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oK, I am a REALLY bad Mommy - I will admit that although in those stocking there were a new toy for each - all the others were recycled ones that they had not had access to for a long while. 

It was more the fun of getting them out of the stockings that they love. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

My DD's Havanese Roo is super excited about the bully stick he got for Christmas. The stick is shaped into a candy cane, a nice touch for the holidays!

Christmas Joy in a Dog! - YouTube[/url]


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Oops, here it is!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cute video!Do Roo and Gracie get on with each other,and how about Angie?


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

clare said:


> Cute video!Do Roo and Gracie get on with each other,and how about Angie?


Angie will snarl at him if he gets in her space. She likes to steal Roo's chew sticks when he's not looking, but I keep telling her that's no way to make friends. :frusty:


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

clare said:


> Cute video!Do Roo and Gracie get on with each other,and how about Angie?


Oh, and Gracie and Roo get along great. He's such a funny little guy, like an old man in a dog's body. My DD and SIL were in Australia for the holidays, so we had their two dogs for 3 weeks. When they got home last week, we took their dogs back to their place to reunite. As I was leaving to go home, Roo started following me out the door! I thought my daughter was going to burst into tears! Poor boy was so confused on who is his mommy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Roo sounds a little like our Dizzie.Dizzie has always been a very sensible Hav,so it is fun to have Nellie who is as mad as a hatter!They compliment each other,and she livens him up.My you had a doggy Christmas!


----------



## Pegdesign (Jan 15, 2012)

So very sweet!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute video. They all want to know what the other has and steal it if possible.


----------

